# Stihl 042AV?



## saggys (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a Stihl 042AV any good? The guy want $150 for it with a 16" bar. I am looking for a all purpose saw.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never seen one, but you got me curious.  Here's a spec sheet I found:  

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8ea47c2d0942227788256ba2004878e7?OpenDocument


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 11, 2012)

saggys said:
			
		

> Is a Stihl 042AV any good? The guy want $150 for it with a 16" bar. I am looking for a all purpose saw.



Are you sure it's not a 041AV?

If so the 041 is a great do-everything saw.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Bigg Redd said, the 041was probably one of Stihls best selling saws ever....I run two of the 041AV Supers regularly.  The 042AVE is a good saw too, but the parts are harder to get for them.  See if the guy will negotiate a little ....


----------



## saggys (Mar 11, 2012)

The ad says 042AV and I can not see the decal in the picture. It looks older like all the grey may be magnesium. Says extremely well maintained $150 or reasonable offer. I may look at it today.


----------



## saggys (Mar 11, 2012)

Treepointer thanks for the link. Wow, she's an oldie, 1976, it looks like the one in the picture but it has an orange top not red like listed.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 11, 2012)

Any of the old magnesium body Stihls were bullet proof, but parts are drying up for them.


----------



## saggys (Mar 11, 2012)

Search continues.... Sold in one day!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 11, 2012)

saggys said:
			
		

> Search continues.... Sold in one day!


The old mag-bodied saws have a loyal following.  That's all I run, and if you take care of them they are pretty much bombproof.  They have a legendary reputation, wish I had a crack at that 042AVE!


----------



## saggys (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, went to look at a 031 AV that was converted to electronic ignition by a Stihl certifed tech, which makes it a 031 AVE. He also had a ms180c and in trying to decide which one to buy I ended up getting both of them! Both have been gone through and are ready for work. He said the 031 is the equivalent to a ms250 or 260 which is the pro series? Time to update signature.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 12, 2012)

The 031 was the best saw ever made by anyone IMHO!


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2012)

031AV was a classic for sure.  Prob closest to a MS290 today.  48cc Low-RPM Old-Skool Growler!


----------

